# Moving to Vancouver from NZ



## Stuntmonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty much set on moving to Vancouver end of March '08. I have a few friends in Vancouver that are gonna help me out with a few things, but I don't want to rely on them completely.

I'm 21, and have done the whole OE thing before, but its different this time with moving completely. I'm in telecommunications/IT - more so telecoms as of late but would love to get back into IT. Even entry level sort of thing would be great.

Obviously i'll be needing and apartment/flat, bank account/tax number and most importantly a cellphone provider! Now i'm half deaf so calls are pretty much the last thing on my mind, mainly data/texting.

Any help would be great, specially re: areas to live!


----------



## casphar (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Stuntmonkey

I've been living in the Vancouver area for close to 2 years now (I'm originally from New Zealand), on the youth worker holiday program. I have applied for PR, which will allow me to stay permanently.

Also, I'm currently working for one of the major telcos.

So with that all said, I would suggest contacting Teksystems.ca regarding a job as they're one of the bigger recruiting companies that have good inroads with the telcos.

As far as where to live? Vancouver has a lot of different areas to rent or buy a place, with the great public transit system you can live in cheaper areas but be within 30-40 minutes of downtown by skytrain.

Let me know if you have any other questions and sorry about the late reply.



Stuntmonkey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pretty much set on moving to Vancouver end of March '08. I have a few friends in Vancouver that are gonna help me out with a few things, but I don't want to rely on them completely.
> 
> ...


----------

